# pkgng archives for EOL releases (8,9) not being provided?



## vmvmx (Aug 1, 2020)

For some personal interest reasons, I attempted to install FreeBSD 8 in a VM.
When I try to pkg update it, it says http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:8:amd64/latest/ is 404ed.
pkg.freebsd.org homepage listed versions 8 and 9, but all mirrors of them give me a 404.
And http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org does not contain binary packages for releases 9.3 and above.
So, is *full package archives for FreeBSD 9.3 gone into the wind forever*, and are you deciding to *not* provide a online archive for packages of *eol'd pkgng-based releases*?


----------



## a6h (Aug 1, 2020)

You should start to learn how to search internet, better known as STFW. I am going to STFW for you this time. And here is the result and personal observations based upon my _personal interests_ well-ordered in an ordered list:

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
They're gone because support for 7 ended in February 2013. (7, 8 , ... whatever)
IMPORTANT: We do NOT guarantee uptime of any particular mirror.
The version of the OS has nothing to do with the versions in the ports tree
FreeBSD project is not museum of fossil record.
Your personal interest demands your personal considerations. FreeBSD port maintainers and FreeBSD project/devs don't have time to spare, resource to burn and/or any rational justification/obligation to maintain, build and provide a mixture of thousands of supported/unsupported base/ports tree and packages/distfiles.
FreeBSD archive, file server and resource are not anything similar to a torrent-like internet archive to provide service for those whom all of a sudden, after more than a decade, for whatever reason, decide to test an archaic release of the Operating System on who knows machine.
The point no.8, on this magnificent 10-items numbered-list (one item above), makes me wonder, why somebody wants to test a EOL OS/software. Signing up for the forum, asking the first and only question about an obsolete system.
Number 10 is open to interpretation, based upon reader _personal interest_ and imagination.


----------



## vmvmx (Aug 1, 2020)

I already got 1/2/4 with searching.
4 is misleading as links still exists, and "any particular mirror" might also be literally interpreted as "one particular regional mirror server set".
6-9 is your personal opinion, whereas I'm seeking for an (semi) official answer/statement and raising a suggestion.

If it is an established policy, I'd not be objecting it. As has been hinted by you, I'll try using ports.
However, it's also suggested that it be clearly mentioned in docs or something alike, instead of leaving a vague "archive" server, broken links w/o directions, and criticizing anyone who seeks to get a clarification after intensive Googling w/o a clear answer. Especially when most famous OSS projects have feature-complete archives of old/legacy versions, and there is no signs that FreeBSD retire its archive servers.


----------



## George (Aug 1, 2020)

There were similar posts on twitter recently, related to 8.1 release.
I think this one maybe:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285184541238452225_View: https://mobile.twitter.com/roveramd/status/1285184541238452225_


----------



## AngryChris (Aug 1, 2020)

Did the FreeBSD 8 version of METIN2 or something get leaked recently?


----------



## vmvmx (Aug 1, 2020)

Elazar said:


> There were similar posts on twitter recently, related to 8.1 release.
> I think this one maybe:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285184541238452225_View: https://mobile.twitter.com/roveramd/status/1285184541238452225_


8.x is available, but 9.x partially missing (9.3), and once 10.x files be deleted from pkg server, it's likely that no more usable 10.x mirrors would be there, as ftp-archive, starting from 9.3, no longer has full pkg archives. As time goes by, this would eventually happen on 11, 12, and successive releases.
Preserving a usable archive for old versions is beneficial to users.
Anyway, I'll try to make a mirror of my own, and if necessary upload it to somewhere, like the Internet Archive.



AngryChris said:


> Did the FreeBSD 8 version of METIN2 or something get leaked recently?


I'm neigher aware of nor interested on this. All files I used are fetched from ftp-archive.


----------

